# Beaver Island - help!!



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I am headed to Beaver Island with the family for a get together on my wifes side. Have never been there and wanted to know if there is any wadeable water for fly rodding with easy access from shore. Any information would be apprecaited. 

Trying to decide if I should pack gear or not. 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If you have a car, there's all kinds of water for you. Lake Geneserath, Barney's Lake, Greene's Lake, Fox Lake, and Font Lake are all fly-fishable for bluegills and maybe a few bass. Probably a little soupy, tho, as in mud, so be careful. If you rent, tell Gordy I said hi...

No car, you can shorefish Lake Michigan and walk down to Font if you're staying in town, it's only a mile or so.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Linda,

We are taking a car across. But sounds like I may have to take a blue gill and bass rod.

Are there any flats that hold smallies this time of year. I have 2 1/2 days to try some fishing. Wadiers, vest ect. Told my wife I would take only one rod- Oh well - I'll tell her to bring her gear too!!!

Thanks again
Dan


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

Dan - I wish I could help you with some fishing advice but I can't. Nonetheless, I couldn't help but notice your thread. 

We too are heading up to Beaver Island for a birthday party on my wife's side. It's the weekend of July 31 - August 2 and it's an 80th birthday party for my wife's mom who lives there. All told, they are planning on 300 people including family and Islanders. That wouldn't happen to be the same party you're headed to is it? If so ... wow, small world.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There was just an article in woods and water (current or last month) about some awesome fly fishing for carp(bonefish style) around the island......... here it is

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Ar...112113_Champagne_dreams_on_a_beer_budget.html


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Ibow - we are headed up this weekend so I will miss the party but I can give you a fishing report when I get back so you will know what to bring. Thank you all for the information.


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

Enjoy your time up there and I hope you get some time to fish.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been going/living on Beaver Island for 35 years. Most fishing up there requires a boat. All the inland can be waded but are quite mucky. The best fishing is on the other islands but, if you don't know how to get there don't. It's really dangerous. I caught an 8lb smallmouth up there aroung the 4th of July.

Other islands, you can target smallies, pike and carp

Lake Genesereth; Pike, walleye, largemouth and bluegills.
Fox lake, Pike and largemouth
Font Lake, Bass and panfish
Barney's Lake, Pike, bass and panfish

Egg Lake, Greens Lake and Millers marsh don't have fish in them.

All the lakes have public access that and can be fished from right there but, typical of boat launches the good fishing is further out.

I am not sure if you can rent boats up there any more or not. Check with Jeff at the hardwear store. He is the Wildlife Club president.

If you do fish over at the other islands please practice catch and release. The fish are just starting to make a comeback from the commorants and people limiting out on 4-8lb smallies wouldn't be hard and you could ruin the fishery pretty quick.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Some of the places up there, like the Laurain, have boats you can use if you're a guest at their accomodations. The Laurain has boats on Fox, Barney's, and Font, I'm pretty sure. Maybe Geneserath, too. There's another place that puts boats out, but I can't remember which one it is. Laurain is online, type in laurain lodge. 

I had no idea there were no fish in Greene's Lake, Brent....I've seen herons and fish eating birds there? Are they eating bugs? I can understand Miller's Marsh, it goes dry every once in a while...

Egg is on private land as far as I know, or at least you have to pass through some pretty private land to get there, and there's no access. I had permission to hunt the land when I was shooting a fall turkey show with MOOD one fall. That's the only time I've ever even seen Egg Lake.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Some of the places up there, like the Laurain, have boats you can use if you're a guest at their accomodations. The Laurain has boats on Fox, Barney's, and Font, I'm pretty sure. Maybe Geneserath, too. There's another place that puts boats out, but I can't remember which one it is. Laurain is online, type in laurain lodge.
> 
> I had no idea there were no fish in Greene's Lake, Brent....I've seen herons and fish eating birds there? Are they eating bugs? I can understand Miller's Marsh, it goes dry every once in a while...
> 
> Egg is on private land as far as I know, or at least you have to pass through some pretty private land to get there, and there's no access. I had permission to hunt the land when I was shooting a fall turkey show with MOOD one fall. That's the only time I've ever even seen Egg Lake.


Linda,

I can't actually say there are NO fish in those lakes but, that's what the old timers have always said. Herons will eat frogs and small snakes and I know there are tons of those on greens lake. In the past Greens, Round and Egg have either dried all the way up or close to it. That's why I don't think there are any/many fish in those lakes.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Well got back this morning - 2:30 am - 5:30 boat off the island and a late dog pick up from Dogwood kennel - thanks Bob.

Had a great time - had rain but mostly at night. Reason for the trip was to visit family on my wifes side. We did get some fishing in. Fished both whisky and sucker pointes - never saw another fisherman and a great sun set. Also fished Fox and Font lakes - Fox was our best but we had to compete with a pair of loons and an opsrey on the lake. No other fisherman were seen. Will go back and hopefull chase smallies on one of the out islands - heard some good things. We kept every thing fly fishing this trip.

Every one is friendly, ribs at the Shamrock on friday night are great - Daddy Franks for ice cream plus my boys were told that is where the girls hang out. My oldest saw someone he thought was cute only to find out she was a cousin. He wants to go back and work there next summer.

Lorrain Lodge is very nice and does have boats on the lakes. Read up on the history and the clans that make up alot of the islanders. Hope some of the irish luck rubs off on the raffle ticket for the Kobuta RTV I bought - give me a reason to go back in the fall.


Dan


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

Hey Dan - sounds like you had a good time. Thanks for the informative post. We'll be leaving tomorrow morning ... bringing the flyrods only as well.

Best of luck in the raffle.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Aint no stinkin' fish on that island!:lol:


----------

